# A hydraulically driven stepped grate



## Simbelmyne89

Hola, estoy traduciendo un manual de calderas y me aparece este "stepped" que no termino de encajar en la frase. Podéis echarme un cable?

_A hydraulically driven *stepped* grate automatically moves the fuel through the combustion chamber and discharges residual ash.
_

Gracias


----------



## Mastoc

Stepped de la manera más literal se traduciría como "por pasos" o "por saltos". Aquí parece dar la idea de que la grilla (el fondo de la caldera) mediante un sistema hidráulico se desplaza paso a paso, desalojando las cenizas por un lado mientras que por el otro ingresa el combustible sólido, lo cual me deja algunas dudas. 
En los sistemas que conozco, la grilla recibe mediante un sistema hidráulico o mecánico sacudidas periódicas que hacen que las cenizas se desplacen hacia un extremo para desalojarlas de la caldera.


----------



## Simbelmyne89

Mmm.... yo empezando por que "grate" lo traducía como "rejilla" y no "grilla", no tengo idea de como funciona, a mi me da a entender que es como un filtro o una especie de compuerta. Esta caldera de biomasa es completamente automática, así que supongo que debe ser algo que distribuya ambas acciones. Te dejo un contexto un poco más amplio a ver si te ayuda:

_The boiler’s automatic tube __cleaning system ensures a high boiler efficiency __is maintained without the need for frequent shut __downs and manual cleaning. A hydraulically __driven stepped grate automatically moves the fuel __through the combustion chamber and __discharges residual ash. Screw conveyors __automatically remove ash and dust from the __boiler, conveying it to a single collection skip._


----------



## Mastoc

Rejilla o grilla para el caso es lo mismo, podés usar cualquiera de las dos palabras. No se trata de un filtro ni de una compuerta sino del piso de la caldera que tiene perforaciones o ranuras por donde ingresa parte del aire de combustión.


----------



## Simbelmyne89

entonces si tiene ranuras no puede ser por "pasos" no?


----------



## Mastoc

El piso de la caldera tiene perforaciones o ranuras, y todo el piso de la caldera se mueve por pasos (intervalos de tiempo)


----------



## Simbelmyne89

pero si dices rejilla por pasos se entiende esa idea? es que a mi me sugiere que esta montada por partes :S


----------



## Mastoc

Existen diferentes diseños para la alimentación de combustible y la extracción de cenizas y por lo que decís, éste caso no es el que yo mencioné. Lamento no poder ayudarte.


----------



## Simbelmyne89

No pasa nada, espero que alguien pueda. gracias igual ^^


----------



## pops91710

Una stepped grate es una "parilla escalonada" como ves acá: http://www.google.com/imgres?q=pari...0&ndsp=19&ved=1t:429,r:3,s:0&biw=1344&bih=568

Es una parrilla construida en los pasos exactamente como escalones. http://www.forestenergysystems.com/images/pdfs/Osby-PB2.pdf


----------



## Simbelmyne89

Pops!! ya echaba de menos tu sabiduría con las calderas. Muchas gracias


----------



## pops91710

Acabo de regresar de vacaciones muy lejos. ¿Perdí mucho?


----------



## Simbelmyne89

Algunas cosas pero tranquilo, aquí la gente sabe mucho, me siento poquita cosa.

Espero que hayan ido bien tus vacaciones, gracias por tu ayuda! Nos leemos.


----------

